

Amazon turns Kindle into a platform - krtl
http://gigaom.com/2010/01/20/amazon-turns-kindle-into-a-platform/

======
dublinclontarf
Meh, OpenInkpot is available for many of the lower end Chinese made eReaders.
I'm getting my wife a Hanvan N516 for our aniversary soon, it's just a basic
5' reader but it costs 1,250 R&B which is about US. 183

OK Amazons got the library & the platform, but it's never going to make it in
the Chinese market that's for sure.

~~~
rbanffy
Remember the iPod: it doesn't really matter if something already exists: thye
first company that gets it right gets the prize.

Right now, I suspect something Android-derived will play an important role on
e-reader devices, specially if animation-capable OLED or PixelQi-style LCDs
take a hold.

------
Raphael
I see Hangman, 20 questions, and crosswords in the future.

~~~
rbanffy
E-mail, contacts, calendar...

------
jacquesm
already on the homepage, much discussion there:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1066667>

